# Tadpole Water Recipes



## widmad27 (Aug 9, 2006)

I am curious to see what everyone uses as there water recipe for their tads...So I figured start a thread which can all list our recipes including proportions and additives we prefer.


----------



## sports_doc (Nov 15, 2004)

Currently

50% tap (well): 50% RO, 1oz of Blk Water extract per gallon container.

S


----------



## widmad27 (Aug 9, 2006)

Sport_Doc what about the chlorine in the tap is that bad for the tad's.


----------



## defaced (May 23, 2005)

^It's well water, there is no chlorine. 

Right now I'm using ~10ml of black water extract to 1 gallon of distilled water. I've not had enough experience to standardize on anything yet, so this could be an interm thing.


----------



## sports_doc (Nov 15, 2004)

widmad27 said:


> Sport_Doc what about the chlorine in the tap is that bad for the tad's.


my tap water is Well....so no chlorine.

but you can solve this in city water by leaving the water sit for 24-48 hours, or better still bubbling with an airstone. The chlorine will evaporate out quickly and wont pose an issue as long as you make the water ahead of time.

S


----------



## zBrinks (Jul 16, 2006)

Watch out when using tap water, as alot of local water municipalities (at least in my area) switched from using chlorine to chloramines, which will not parcipitate out of the water if left sitting for a few days. Id call your water people to be safe - and if chloramines are used, there are plenty of water treatments for fish that will take it out.


----------



## widmad27 (Aug 9, 2006)

So really i could get a gallon of tap water and add according the fish water dechlorinator (Its in a yellow bottle i just forget what it is called) and let that sit for a day and it should take care a chlorine and chloramines as well. If i read that right


----------



## joshsfrogs (May 6, 2004)

My suppliers say that black water extract is no longer being manufactured (Kent and Tetra were the only ones I knew of). If someone is using another brand of black water extract besides the left over bottles of these two companies, please email/pm me as I would like to carry it.

For eggs I use RO water and methylene blue. For tads, just straight RO (with a little java moss).


----------



## widmad27 (Aug 9, 2006)

http://www.drsfostersmith.com/product/p ... &N=0&Nty=1

Here is a link for black water sold by Dr. Foster and Smith

They might still be carrying it.


----------



## joshsfrogs (May 6, 2004)

Tetra stopped making that some time ago (I talked with them in the spring and they had stopped making it sometime before that). The stuff doesn't "go bad" as far as I know. If you use it, buy it up as it is no longer being manufactured.


----------



## defaced (May 23, 2005)

Thanks Josh. I'm going to have to raid the local fish stores.


----------



## nyfrogs (May 1, 2005)

i use strait tap let sit out 24-48 hours. but my morph rate is slow almost 4 months so i might start using ro


----------



## widmad27 (Aug 9, 2006)

Well ladies and gents there is hope in site...

This is not produced by Tetra or Kent yet it still is Blackwater extract.

http://www.drsfostersmith.com/Product/Prod_Display.cfm?pcatid=4088&N=2004+112995


----------



## fleenor1 (Feb 18, 2005)

I use 1 gallon of local spring water and add one large Indian Almond leaf.
Let it sit for about a week and you get great tad tea. 
You can usually get good deals on Indian Almond leaf off of ebay.


----------



## vet_boy77 (Feb 10, 2005)

Reguarding water- I currently use plain tap water that has set out with Black Water extract. In a pinch, if I fall behind and have used grocery Store Spring water with Black Water. 

But.. along similar lines... My tanks drain into a sump container. This is run off from evaporated tap water from the sprinkler system that has gone thorugh the planted display tanks.
What are the odds that this would make suitable tadpole water? It's brown and has lots of organic debris and I can't think of anything that could be wrong with it other than an overgrowth of bacteria. Any thoughts?

J


----------



## boombotty (Oct 12, 2005)

I use R/O water with blackwater extract and R/O Right. Tads take about 2 months to morph and no SPL.


----------



## FROGMOM (Sep 7, 2006)

*tadpole water clarification*

What is the amount of Blackwater in a gal of your mixture; AND where can I get RO/right. Is this the correct name of the product?


----------



## stchupa (Apr 25, 2006)

*Re: tadpole water clarification*

You just wan't to lightly tint the water, a light tea. I don't know if anyone uses exact measurements any more. Think of 'grandma', a pinch of this a dash of that, give or take a 'handful' of this and there you have it.

A tsp. would be plenty I would think if not overdosing.


----------



## Dancing frogs (Feb 20, 2004)

A post on blackwater etc.
http://www.dendroboard.com/phpBB2/viewt ... centration

Lately, I've been using 5mL per 2gallons

The search feature is you're friend!


----------

